# Closed



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

Edit: I'm not confident in my lack of abilities. I write okay, but my grammar is terrible and I'm just way too nervous.


So, I'm not looking to RP anymore


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

I mean, I'm pretty fair at writing stories, so why not? :>

Edit: although my grammar is absolutely terrible


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Nov 3, 2021)

Sounds nice! I have some OCs (including felines) I can use. Got Discord or Telegram?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

EmeraldWuff said:


> Sounds nice! I have some OCs (including felines) I can use. Got Discord or Telegram?


Yes, I have a Discord.  It's sleepy.kitty#4996


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm all for SFW buddo, if you're still looking
I wanna get back to writing too


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 4, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm all for SFW buddo, if you're still looking
> I wanna get back to writing too


Sure! Do you want to do it on here or Discord?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Sure! Do you want to do it on here or Discord?


either works but I prefer discord, I'm not very active on here


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 4, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> either works but I prefer discord, I'm not very active on here


Ok my discord is sleepy.kitty#4996


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Ok my discord is sleepy.kitty#4996


aye, sent


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Are there any public examples of role playing? I know it’s pretty popular around here and it sounds kind of interesting. I’d kind of like to read some as an observer and see what it is like exactly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Are there any public examples of role playing? I know it’s pretty popular around here and it sounds kind of interesting. I’d kind of like to read some as an observer and see what it is like exactly.


@Mambi has a thread! I'd link it but am on my phone...

Also to style can be drastically different. Some people go 

*Meows and glomps*
And then others write paragraphs.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> @Mambi has a thread! I'd link it but am on my phone...
> 
> Also to style can be drastically different. Some people go
> 
> ...





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/
		


Though always up for private chats as well in the forums if you just want to practice a little (SFW of course).


----------

